# Hello Missourians - We need your help...



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My 4th grader has to make an ABC book using items important to Missouri. Since I am not a native and didn't take Missouri History, I'm having a little trouble helping him on this. We went through the list and got the obvious ones. We are looking for some suggestions for the letters we have left. We are trying to stay away from proper names, but that is looking harder and harder with letters like J. Jefferson, Joplin, Jesse James, etc.

Letters we have left:

J
K
N
O
R
T
U
V
X
Y

Any help?


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

for R could you do something about the railroad?? I know in the town I live in it was built around a railroad depot. DeSoto actually had a Union Pacific Railway Car Station/Repair.


----------



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

K~ Katy Trail

Built on the former corridor of the Missouri-Kansas-Texas Railroad, is 225 miles long and runs from Clinton to St.Charles.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

T-Time zone-central
or
T-Total area 69,704 sq miles
U-Union-Admission to the union on August 10 1821
R-Rivers-Missouri and Mississippi rivers are commercially navigable over their entire length of the state

Thats all I can think of so far.....


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

President Truman was born in Lamar Mo
Jesse James were born in Kearny Mo


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

J
K - Kansas City
N - nuts - lots of pecans grown in southern Missouri
O - oxen (thinking of the pioneers crossing MO and Kansas City had large stock yards at one point)
R - rivers, railroads, roads (but we won't talk about the condition of them)
T - Truman home in Independence, transportation, trees (Mark Twain National Forest)
U - universities, Union Station
V
X
Y

I'll keep thinking about it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

J - jumping off point - Pioneers left USA into 'wilderness'
N - nuts - walnuts

V - vineyards - German wine growers in Hermann, Mo
X - X marks the spot of the first fast-draw gun battle even- in Springfield MO, down town. Wyatt Erp? Or one of those guys from later fame were involved.

Y - Ya'll come back now, ya hear!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, we have the list whittled down a lot but not quite done. We decided there was no way to avoid a few proper names with J and K in the mix.

We have the following letters left and will welcome any suggestions:

U
V
X
Y

We are thinking about vineyards for V (should have thought of that being so close to Hermann), but we used grape for G. If nothing else, we will use it.

Some suggestions were good, but not really easy for a 10 year old to illustrate. Might have to go for university for U and draw the columns at MU.


----------



## jewlz64 (Feb 6, 2005)

any suggestions:

U

Unity village in mo. If memory serves, they claim to have one of the first "green
hotels'. 

wikipedia "...

Unity Village is a village in Jackson County, Missouri, United States. The population was 140 at the 2000 census. The village is the world headquarters of Unity, which has over 2 million followers..."

hope that helps : )

j.


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

Could you use X for a railroad crossing sign?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

The Oregon trail started in Independence MO along with the Santa Fe and California trail. That is why they have Santa-Cal-Gon Days in Indep. every summer.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

The word has to actually start with the letter and he has to draw a picture and tell why it is important to Missouri. We used Union Station for U (that was quite a drawing) and have X and Y left. I'm not real sure how we are going to illustrate zinc for Z but we will find a way.


----------

